# Monitor/Screen Quality



## BenG (Nov 15, 2017)

With Black Friday coming, I was looking to pick up a new 30-32" monitor for my studio. 

With all of the new and available features (4K, Curved Display, Touch screen, etc.) does the quality of monitor matter? 

Would any decent 32" screen work?


----------



## JPQ (Nov 15, 2017)

To me dispaly quality is important even music use. cheap ones makes eye problems with me and some old cheaps have low contrast which is hard with some plugins. generally i cannot tell what current ones buy.


----------



## BenG (Nov 15, 2017)

AH, that makes sense. Especially when you are staring at it for hours on end. 

I was looking at the Asus VA325H which is a mid-range option at a fair price. 

Link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01N9K7PS0/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1510777341&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=asus+va325h&dpPl=1&dpID=417tL7l-QJL&ref=plSrch


----------



## khollister (Nov 15, 2017)

BenG said:


> AH, that makes sense. Especially when you are staring at it for hours on end.
> 
> I was looking at the Asus VA325H which is a mid-range option at a fair price.
> 
> Link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01N9K7PS0/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1510777341&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=asus+va325h&dpPl=1&dpID=417tL7l-QJL&ref=plSrch



That monitor is only 1080p (1920x1080). That is pretty low resolution for such a large monitor for computer use. Part of the problem with the 30-32" size is resolution and on-screen size of things.

HD (1080p) is way too low in my opinion - everything is huge and pixelated

2560x1440 (QHD) is the standard for 27" computer monitors (e.g. Apple Cinema Display) and ends up being a little too large (with no increase in real estate) for a 30-32" monitor unless your eyesight is particularly poor or you are sitting pretty far away.

3840x2160 (UHD) is a common resolution in the 32-40+" class of monitors. It may be a bit small for a 32 (smaller text than QHD on a 27) but is about right for a 40-43" This is the actual resolution of many "4K" televisions. It is the minimum resolution to do 2:1 scaling (aka Apple Retina displays) to an apparent HD display.

4096x2160 ("true 4k" - native cinema resolution) is a common high end 4k television resolution.


The problem is having the computer perform scaling other than 2:1/4:1 is expensive in processing power and may impose a performance hit, so many people avoid it. It also can have a visual quality impact.

For me, a QHD 27" screen is pretty ideal in terms of real estate and text size. A QHD 30" would be OK if you are sitting farther away than normal, and a 40" UHD/4k would be ideal. All of this assumes a 16:10 or 16:9 aspect ration. If you are talking about the ultra wide displays, these standard resolution do not apply.


----------



## robh (Nov 15, 2017)

That monitor you linked to is 1080p. If you are sitting close to it, like within 2ft, I think you'd see the pixels too easily.

EDIT: khollister beat me to it!

Rob


----------



## BenG (Nov 15, 2017)

Good to know! 

I'm about 2ft from my screen currently, so it seems a higher pixel rate (QHD, UHD) would be the best option here.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 16, 2017)

I bought a 32" LG 1080p monitor recently (to replace my two 24" displays) and I also sit very close....it is wonderful. It's connected to the HDMI port on my MacBook Pro. Logic Pro looks crisp and clear. Just make sure you choose an actual monitor, not a "TV".


----------



## BenG (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks again for all of te input, everyone! I ended going with an 32" HP monitor during Black Friday. 

Link: http://store.hp.com/us/en/pdp/hp-pavilion-32-32-inch-display-p-v1m69aa-aba--1

Love V.I.C.


----------



## Dracarys (Apr 14, 2020)

Bumping this thread, 1080p is fine especially if you're using Virtual Super Resolution.


----------



## Pictus (Apr 16, 2020)

*Before buying any monitor, make sure it does not use PWM for backlight dimming!*








Why Pulse-Width Modulation (PWM) is such a headache


Explanation of PWM, when and why it is bad, and possible solutions




www.notebookcheck.net





Also, *avoid TN* panels...

Good review sites will test for PWM





Monitor Reviews | PCMonitors.info


Detailed reviews from a range of monitor manufacturers. A focus on gaming monitors as well as those suited to general-purpose usage, movies and colour work.



pcmonitors.info









Reviews Index A-Z - TFTCentral


Reviews Index of all our reviews and tests at TFTCentral over the years, handily arranged by letter A - Z for quick access




www.tftcentral.co.uk












The 7 Best Monitors - Fall 2022: Reviews


The best monitor we've tested is the Dell Alienware AW3423DW, which you can buy directly through Dell's website. It's an excellent monitor that's versatile for a wide range of uses, and its ultrawide format is great for multitasking or an immersive gaming experience.




www.rtings.com












Aktuelle TFT Monitor Testberichte - Prad.de


Informative Monitor Testberichte zur Verwendung für eSport, Gaming, Office, Grafik und Design, CAD, Videoschnitt oder als Allrounder für alle Szenarien.




www.prad.de


----------



## Pictus (Apr 17, 2020)

onebitboy said:


> All screens with LED backlights (i.e. all screens currently available) use PWM. There's literally no way to avoid it. The important thing is a high PWM frequency though so the flickering is not noticeable.



The review sites show that some use low frequency PWM, some high frequency PWM
and some no PWM at all…

Here TFT Central gives a good description








Pulse Width Modulation (PWM) - TFTCentral


Looking at how backlight dimming is controlled in the monitor market, and the problematic use of PWM in some displays




www.tftcentral.co.uk


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 17, 2020)

higher resultion helps to fit more stuff on screen. i have the ultra wide 34 inch 4k and 2 4k asus like the liked above.


----------



## Vokes (May 3, 2022)

Pictus said:


> The review sites show that some use low frequency PWM, some high frequency PWM
> and some no PWM at all…
> 
> Here TFT Central gives a good description
> ...


What will you recommend, 2x24 Xiaomi Mi C 1080p like this https://www.amazon.eg/-/en/Xiaomi-Desktop-Full-Monitor-BHR4510GL/dp/B08NH238L8

OR 1x WQHD 1440p 27 inch https://www.samsung.com/uk/support/model/LC27JG50QQUXEN/

I usually stay in front of PC many hours 10-12, composing, consuming media, I will really appreciate your opinion, ty!


----------



## Pictus (May 3, 2022)

Vokes said:


> What will you recommend, 2x24 Xiaomi Mi C 1080p like this https://www.amazon.eg/-/en/Xiaomi-Desktop-Full-Monitor-BHR4510GL/dp/B08NH238L8
> 
> OR 1x WQHD 1440p 27 inch https://www.samsung.com/uk/support/model/LC27JG50QQUXEN/
> 
> I usually stay in front of PC many hours 10-12, composing, consuming media, I will really appreciate your opinion, ty!


I prefer the WQHD 1440p 27 inch.


----------



## Vokes (May 5, 2022)

Pictus said:


> I prefer the WQHD 1440p 27 inch.


I hope I am not annoying, but just wanted to ask you once more, I can't get the Samsung anymore, now I have a choice between -
Dell U2518D 25 inch 2560x1440 for 200 Euros OR the Xiaomi 24 inch 1080p for 100 Euros, is it worth it to pay more for the Dell?​


----------



## Pictus (May 6, 2022)

Sorry, I don't know how to answer, what is worth for some, may not be worth for others.
The price difference does not favor the Dell.


----------



## timbit2006 (May 6, 2022)

Vokes said:


> I hope I am not annoying, but just wanted to ask you once more, I can't get the Samsung anymore, now I have a choice between -
> Dell U2518D 25 inch 2560x1440 for 200 Euros OR the Xiaomi 24 inch 1080p for 100 Euros, is it worth it to pay more for the Dell?​


Dell has good picture quality. I have 4 of the larger 27" size. You will also appreciate the higher resolution and screen space. Consider the long term vision effects that looking at a poor screen can cause as well. I already made this mistake for many years and have vision issues because of it, saving 100 dollars 10 or so years ago on a bottom of the line Samsung monitor was not worth the long term effect.


----------

